# I can't wrap my head around it - I need to vent



## finallyawake (Oct 8, 2011)

I feel like I'm dying. After 3 yrs it's over? Done? I was just a moment in a hallway? You stopped wanting to be with me after the first 2 months? What??? I let you stay home to take care of the kids, who aren't even mine, worked sometimes 80 hrs a week to support you...the whole time...and you don't respect me? What??? And now this...love poems to someone else? Emails...text messages? Phone calls while I'm out providing for everyone??? I can't cry enough...I loved you..still love you. YOU were the love of my life...you told me you would never stop loving me...that together we could fix anything...lies!

And I stayed in the house...after you threw punches at me when I conforted you about your cheating...why? I'll tell you why because as mad as I was I couldn't walk out and leaving you with NOTHING...no car, job, money....with rent due and fridge EMPTY...not with kids in the house...not the girl I love...and you laugh???? Really??? When you see me cry??? When I tell you that I could have forgiven you??? If you had only been honest??? You stay out ALL night knowing it makes me crazy??? You tell me your life is none of my business! WE'RE NOT DIVORCED YET! God someone please help me....

The hardest part of getting over you is feeling like I'm the only one getting over anything...I gave everything to you...everything up for you...moved to a state I didn't want to live in so your kids could have a "better life"...went 2 winters without a coat so your kids and youself could have one...

Someone take this feeling from me...please...it is too much...

Thanks for reading....I just really needed to vent. Why, someone please tell me, is it that we find it hard to stop loving the people who screw us over the most? Don't I deserve love and happiness? When can I start to heal...


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I am sorry you are hurting.

I have no advice at the moment...just...take care of you.


----------



## Separated79 (May 28, 2011)

I guess the biggest relationship mistake is giving away entirely ourself to the other person that's why when they leave it's like they took our life too...

You have to calm down yourself..Let her go...
It's not the end of the world
You are not alone in this 
This things happens to teach as a lesson
on how to love rigthfully
I know it's too painful and it is so unfair
Stay here on TAM 
Keep on reading similars story like yours
and does help alot.
Pain is just a temporary emotion 
And our thoughts creates our emotion
Look after yourself
You will be needing alot of strength to get through this...


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

Iagree with what sepaated just said. I just went through the exact same thing my wife was having a affair and exact same situation she just up and left but thats fine. You know karma has a way of handling things better then we ever could trust me.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

Post the details of this on Dealing with Infidelity

Stay calm.
Breathe.


----------

